# Question on Structural Engineering PE License review problems & Solutions---6th Edition



## jiamin (Sep 25, 2009)

I am reviewing Kaplan's &lt;&lt;Structural Engineering PE License review problems &amp; Solutions---6th Edition&gt;&gt;.

In its solution to problem 1.2, when calculating the maximum shear in the shear wall at line A, it only take into account the seismic force due to the shear wall self weight plus the seismic force on the roof diaphragm acting in the east-west direction and excluded the seismic force due to the self weight of window wall (see page 12, Section 3. Wall Shear). Why it excluded the seismic force due to self weight of window wall? Is it a common practice that the seismic force due to the self weight of window wall can be considered resisted by window wall it self so that it need not be added to the shear wall?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------

